# Chiweenie dysplacia question



## Gary Meinert (Dec 19, 2010)

We have an 18 month old Chiweenie mix who is in excellent health except I noticed something strange when she walks. She likes to life her back right leg up and run on three legs for a while. Most of the time, however, she is fine. It doesn't look painful and she can and does run with the wind. Is that a typical sign of a Chihuahua or mix or could it be dysplacia? thank you.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a typical sign of luxating patella which is a problem in poorly bred chis and other toy dogs a lot of people have had surgery here head over to the health section but if she's not insured get her insured then wait till the times over and get to the vet it's very expensive if surgery is needed get her on some fish oils and glucosamine too


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It does sound like Patella (knee) luxation. If he is holding up the leg more than likely it's going to require surgery, sometime in the future. As Daisydoo said surgery is expensive, depending on the vet $600-$2000.00 per leg.

Here is more information on it:
Medial and lateral patellar luxation


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It sounds like a luxating patella to me too...tiny/small dogs don't have things like hip displaysia very often that I have read, they more often have trouble with their knees.

Many dogs can live a long time without having the surgery and be just fine but I'd get the dog on a good joint supplement and have the vet feel its knees so you know what you're up against.

As Daisydoo suggested, if your vet doesn't have any history of it you can still get her insured for about $200 for the year and it can cover a $2000+ surgery but you have to wait 2-4 weeks before anything is covered and a bit longer if you don't want to seem sketchy lol. As I said though its not a condition that requires immediate attention most of the time.

We use Petplan for insurance if you're in the US and its great.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Chiweenie Patellar Luxation?*

We recently rescued, Pico, who thanks to the members of this site has been identified as most likely being a Chiweenie.
He has very long legs for a 7.5# dog and runs incredibly fast with quick tight turns.

I've noticed that when he runs down the stairs in front of me, he often holds his left rear leg up and runs quickly down the stairs on 3 legs. I'm a little dismayed to learn that this may be due to patellar luxation!

The info I've read seems to show that early intervention is important and helps to delay/prevent further complications and $$$.

I'll be having this checked out and will post any new details! :coolwink:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The 1st two or 3 weeks after I brought Amberleah home she did the same thing. She was 6 weeks old, she is now 6 months old today and I haven't seen her doing it at all.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja also did it for a wile but not seen her do it since. Like someone else said get her insured ASAP. And if it doesn't improve take her to the vets x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you take this dog to a vet now, it will be in the record. Get the insurance first, then the vet can say truthfully, that the dog was fine when he was last seen. And then wait a couple of months and go. As long as the dog is not in pain, you can wait. My insurance did not cover the surgeries ($1100. and $900) for Emmies knees, even though she had a 'normal' exam at 1 year. Insurance said it was 'endemic' in small breeds and not covered. I used Care Credit for the surgeries. Good luck Sue


----------

